# Norco Truax 2012 obere Dämpferaufnahme



## Seperlot (22. Juli 2013)

hat zufällig irgendjemand die obere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme als Ersatzteil rumliegen. Sie ist anscheinend wie bei vielen total verbogen. Ich versuch seit knapp 3 Wochen das Ersatzteil zu bekommen... und bis jetzt konnte mir das kein Händler besorgen. Warten alle noch auf Antwort von Norco DE


----------



## Seperlot (31. Juli 2013)

Jetzt warte ich fast 4 Wochen... Norco - Hallo?!? Mitten in der Saison... Das war wirklich das letzte Norco das ich mir gekauft habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris-C (4. August 2013)

Die Vertriebsstruktur für Deutschland scheint sich gerade grundlegend zu ändern- es kann also nur besser werden... (Und vielleicht ist dass der Grund für Deine lange Wartezeit)


----------



## Seperlot (30. August 2013)

hm lustigerweise bin ich die neue Schraube einen Tag gefahren, gleiches Problem, verbogen und jetzt warte ich schon wieder mehr als zwei Wochen auf das Ersatzteil. Insgesamt ist das Rad jetzt mehr im  Keller gestanden als ich es fahren konnte. Das ist echt so ein Saftladen, ich bin schwer enttäuscht!


----------

